# take the stars out the sky for you..



## mzreyes (May 21, 2009)

..theres nothing in this world that I wouldn't do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














face..
mufe powder foundation
msfn dark
style blush
trace gold blush

eyes..
ricepaper e/s
handwritten e/s
embark e/s
llama e/s
vanilla e/s

lips..
some brown shiseido liner
molto bene l/v


sorry only one pic for this one





face..
mufe powder foundation
msfn dark
margin blush

eyes..
shimmermoss e/s
handwritten e/s
embark e/s
llama e/s
vanilla e/s
vanilla pigment

lips..
no idea

sorry only one pic for this one too lol. I got that necklace for $2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







face..
mufe powder foundation
melba blush
tahitian sand b/p

eyes..
green smoke e/s
texture e/s
femme noir e/s
bottle green e/s
llama e/s
vanilla e/s
vanilla pigment

lips..
rimmel liner in "addiction"
modesty l/s


----------



## gildedangel (May 21, 2009)

How dramatic! I love it!!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 21, 2009)

i love the looks! cute necklace too


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 21, 2009)

ffabulous as always


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (May 21, 2009)

Love all the looks!


----------



## blackeneddove (May 21, 2009)

Lookin fantastic as always.. love the first look, I'm trying to get in to neutrals more, you've inspired me!


----------



## chelseypaige (May 21, 2009)

amazing!!! your skin is great


----------



## frocher (May 21, 2009)

You are the queen of the dramatic eye, glad to see you back.


----------



## Tahti (May 21, 2009)

WOW, faaab-uuu-lousss! <3 I love all of these looks, it's so awesome how you're dramatic yet still everyday-pull-offable at the same time.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 21, 2009)

You look amazing as always! Glad to see you posting!!!


----------



## nichollecaren (May 21, 2009)

veeery pretty. Perfect brows!


----------



## florabundance (May 21, 2009)

all beautiful looks as always, favourite is the first. also,am loving your HAIR!
and adele ftw.


----------



## rbella (May 21, 2009)

Love, Love, Love it all!!


----------



## claralikesguts (May 21, 2009)

so gorgeous!! and inspiring too, this makes me want to break out of my wearing-mascara-only rut.


----------



## n_c (May 21, 2009)

Your work is amazing! Thanks for posting


----------



## mzreyes (May 21, 2009)

thank you so much!


----------



## juicygirl (May 21, 2009)

you are sooo talented!! i always enjoy seeing your fotds!


----------



## hawaii02 (May 21, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## brianjenny17 (May 22, 2009)

you do some amazing looks they are so pretty


----------



## luvmkup (May 22, 2009)

Your photography is so clear. You're a very pretty girl with great makeup skills.


----------



## amberenees (May 22, 2009)

is you're title a DREAM/Yeezy refrence???
gOsh-i lOVe that song!!!
(((hearts))) all your lOOkies...


----------



## mzreyes (May 27, 2009)

no.. its actually beenie man and mya


----------



## ladyJ (May 27, 2009)

Pretty!!! I love the first one~


----------



## siemenss (May 27, 2009)

nice, love the look & the hair


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 27, 2009)

You never disappoint, gorgeous!


----------



## MSadieMommy (Jun 3, 2009)

there all very pretty my fav is the last one!


----------



## nunu (Jun 3, 2009)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Zoffe (Jun 3, 2009)

I really like the first look!


----------



## lainz (Jun 3, 2009)

Rachelle I didnt know you were on here!!!! (it's elena, zarah's coworker @ corte madera!!)


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 27, 2009)

really really pretty, i love the first look


----------



## mzreyes (Jul 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lainz* 

 
_Rachelle I didnt know you were on here!!!! (it's elena, zarah's coworker @ corte madera!!)_

 
omg! sorryI jus now saw this! but yea.. I'm an addict


----------



## xKiKix (Jul 27, 2009)

Ooh pretty! I LOVE the first look but i like them all.


----------



## mishameesh (Jul 27, 2009)

That first look is a total knockout!!!


----------



## MexRicanNena (Jul 28, 2009)

*Wow!  I really like the first one but all are really good! I wish I could do my make up like that...lol*


----------



## tarnii (Jul 28, 2009)

I love all of these looks. The first one is my favourite.


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 28, 2009)

Gawjus


----------



## LADII UNIQUE (Jul 28, 2009)

beautiful


----------

